# Ab 18ten Klamotten bei Aldi Süd



## Wigly (11. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

hab gerade nen Aldiprospekt gesehen und siehe da schonwieder Radlerklamotten. 

Was meint ihr taugen die was, schick sehen sie ja aus???
Ich könnte noch ein paar Trickots gebrauche. Glaubt ihr es lohnt sich welche zu kaufen??

mfg


----------



## Enrgy (11. April 2005)

Wenn du auf den letzten Funken Funktion (bei Windstopper zB) und Style verzichten kannst, dann greif zu. Ich hab inzwischen ne ganze Menge von den Discountersachen (TCM, LIDL, ALDI) und bin recht zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Köppel (11. April 2005)

Online bei aldi.de kann man die Sachen vom 18. heute noch nicht sehen !

Aber die Jacken vom letzten Jahr waren auf jedem Fall top. Nur die Polster der Aldi Hosen (Crane-Sports) sind nicht gerade der Hit.

Kette rechts !

X-Köppel


----------



## out 796 (11. April 2005)

X-Köppel schrieb:
			
		

> Online bei aldi.de kann man die Sachen vom 18. heute noch nicht sehen !



Doch, ab jetzt gehts.


----------



## TAILor (11. April 2005)

ich kauf mir eigentlich auch fast nur so discounter zeug, da man sich ne teure ausrüstung kaum leisten kann. sicher ist das markenzeug besser, aber wenn man keine expeditionen veranstaltet taugt das zeug recht gut, finde ich. 
werd dann auch mal bei aldi vorbeischauen


----------



## TAILor (11. April 2005)

jedoch, dass solte auch gesagt sein, lasst die finger von dem technischen zeug (pumpen etc.) das taugt wirklich zum a...... aus nichts! da kauf ich mir lieber specialized, top peak.....


----------



## karmakiller (11. April 2005)

also die Pumpe vom Lidl von letzter Woche funktioniert 1a   

werde mich auf jeden Fall beim Aldi einkleiden - die Trikots find ich in der Internetvorschau leider nicht so hübsch, 
aber Hose, Handschuhe, Socken usw. bei den Preisen kann man nix falsch machen

die Wintersachen von Aldi Nord letztes Jahr waren super


----------



## super-tina (12. April 2005)

Habe mich schon bei den Tchibo Klamotten eingedeckt dieses Jahr, allerdings werde ich mir die Handschuhe angucken fahren die Winterhandschuhe sind nämlich echt top gewesen. Hatte bei minus zehn Grad mit denen noch keine kalten Hände und eine super bewegungsfreiheit.


----------



## felixh. (12. April 2005)

Falls ihr dieselben Handschuhe bekommt wie wir in Östereich beim Hofer (Aldi)
dann kann man sie fürs MTB vergessen (sehen gleich aus) denn der Handballen ist so gut wie nicht geschützt, ganz dünner Stoff nur. 
Die Westen sind Imo unnütz, den Weste ohne Ärmel, da nehm ich doch gleich was langärmiges. Die Shirts sind O.K. Die Socken super, Sattelstütze und Sattel schrott, Pumpe klein? Pumpe groß? 
Die Lampen sind normal Hallogen, die neue Werkzeugtasche, na ja.

Wie cool dass ihr nicht einmal alles bekommt was wir haben, SPD MTB Schuhe...SPD Trekking Schuhe, Camelback um 9.99.....

Dafür sind viele eurer Sachen billiger, aber max um 1 Euro.
Hihi, bei Rädern haben sie in Öst. ein MTB mit LX vollaustattung um 379 Euro rumstehen, der Rest ist jedoch Schrott an dem Rad, daher Bauernfänger.


----------



## X-Köppel (13. April 2005)

felixh. schrieb:
			
		

> Die Westen sind Imo unnütz, den Weste ohne Ärmel, da nehm ich doch gleich was langärmiges. .




...haben Westen in Österreich Ärmel  ??  ..muuuhahaha   
Bei uns nennt man sowas Jacke....  

Kette rechts !

X-Köppel


----------



## pillehille (13. April 2005)

nochmal zu den HAndschuhen und hosen

sind die jetzt für den Preis OK? oder Geldverschwendung???

cya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Köppel (13. April 2005)

Die Handschuhe were ich mir auch angucken und wahrscheinlich auch holen. Meine Tschibo-Handschuhe sind schon ziemlich fertig. Von den Hosen nehme ich allerdings Abstand. Die Polster taugen nicht viel. Ich habe eine lange Winterradlerhose von Aldi. Die hält zwar warm hat aber ein extrem schlechtes Sitzpolster. Die Handschuhe muss man sich einfach mal vor Ort ansehen. Da kann man nicht viel falsch machen, denke ich.


----------



## gwittmac (13. April 2005)

Um ehrlich zu sein, kann ich Aldi eigentlich nicht leiden, aber ich hab mir letztes Jahr eine kurze Bike-Hose dort gekauft, so als Ersatz-Hose, falls mal alle versifft anderen sind. So war jedenfalls der Plan, mittlerweile liegen die teuren Markenteile im Schrank und ich düs' nur noch mit dem Aldi-Teil durch die Gegend. Ich find das Polster super, da kneift nix... Wenn's die Dinger wieder gibt, schlag ich zu!
Handschuhe (kurze) hab' ich auch zwei Paar. Ich glaub, da steht sowas wie "CRANE" drauf oder so. Die sind auch ganz ok und haben auch schon eine Transalp überlebt. Das haben die schweine-teuren Roeckl (ist eh Glump) vorletztes Jahr nicht gepackt...


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (13. April 2005)

felixh. schrieb:
			
		

> Falls ihr dieselben Handschuhe bekommt wie wir in Östereich beim Hofer (Aldi)
> dann kann man sie fürs MTB vergessen (sehen gleich aus) denn der Handballen ist so gut wie nicht geschützt, ganz dünner Stoff nur.
> Die Westen sind Imo unnütz, den Weste ohne Ärmel, da nehm ich doch gleich was langärmiges. Die Shirts sind O.K. Die Socken super, Sattelstütze und Sattel schrott, Pumpe klein? Pumpe groß?
> Die Lampen sind normal Hallogen, die neue Werkzeugtasche, na ja.
> ...



LX Vollaustattung hieße ja Dual Control und Hollowtech 2 Kurbel dafür bekommt man ja kaum die Gruppe? 

Windwesten sind schon seid Anfang des Bikes im Reportuare für kalte Tage denn am Körper kann man bei Abfahrten sehr schnell Wärme verlieren. Deswegen stopfen sich RR Fahrer auf der Tour de France auch Zeitungen unter das Trikot.  

Ich würde mir nie Sachen von Discountern holen allerdings gibt es in Nordwestdeutschland auch nur ein Aldi Süd (in Oberhausen so 150km entfernt) und bei Aldi Nord gibt es ohnehin nur Kram.

Ich hab meine Tourensachen von Ausverkäufen neu bei Ebay alte Modelle teilweise schon ein Jahrzehnt als aber alle waren neu als ich sie gekauft habe und ich hab höchstens 15 Euro pro Stück für bezahlt und neben der Top Funktion gibt natürlich auch noch den Angebereffekt mit Loeffler, Gore, Pearl Izumi, gonso und co den man mit Discounter Klamotte nicht hat.


----------



## Enrgy (13. April 2005)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> ... natürlich auch noch den Angebereffekt mit Loeffler, Gore, Pearl Izumi, gonso und co den man mit Discounter Klamotte nicht hat.



Viel Spaß vor der Eisdiele...


----------



## Stefan.B (13. April 2005)

felixh. schrieb:
			
		

> Falls ihr dieselben Handschuhe bekommt wie wir in Östereich beim Hofer (Aldi)
> dann kann man sie fürs MTB vergessen (sehen gleich aus) denn der Handballen ist so gut wie nicht geschützt, ganz dünner Stoff nur.
> Die Westen sind Imo unnütz, den Weste ohne Ärmel, da nehm ich doch gleich was langärmiges. Die Shirts sind O.K. Die Socken super, Sattelstütze und Sattel schrott, Pumpe klein? Pumpe groß?
> Die Lampen sind normal Hallogen, die neue Werkzeugtasche, na ja.
> ...


Dafür muss man bei euch Mautaufklkeber auf die Scheibe kleben.     
Aber die Handschuhe von Crane sind Klasse,meine sind recht gut gepolstert und es steht auch noch "Kevlar" drauf.


----------



## Enrgy (14. April 2005)

Stefan.B schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür muss man bei euch Mautaufklkeber auf die Scheibe kleben.



Dauert bei uns auch nicht merh lange, warts ab. Nur werden dafür dann wohl die  jetzt schon bestehenden Mautbrücken genutzt.




			
				Stefan.B schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Handschuhe von Crane sind Klasse,meine sind recht gut gepolstert und es steht auch noch "Kevlar" drauf.



Sehe ich auch so. Das mit dem Kevlar ist natürlich mit Vorsicht zu bewerten.
Nachteil war der sich schnell auflösende Klettverschluß. Mal sehen, wie das nun bei den neuen Modellen verarbeitet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## northpoint (14. April 2005)

Heute im Hamburger Abendblatt:

Aldi eröffnet Markt für Restposten
Pilotprojekt in Mannheim. Möglicherweise auch bald in Norddeutschland. Grund: Aktionsware bleibt liegen.

Von Bob Geisler 

Hamburg - Der Markt mit dem orange-blauen Logo verspricht "1001 Gelegenheit für alle Bereiche in Ihrem Leben". Tatsächlich gab es bei der ersten Testöffnung Mottenschutzsets für zwei statt 3,99 Euro, Digitalkameras für 150 statt 249 Euro und Hosen und Jacken für zwei Euro: Ware, die mal bei Aldi Süd in den Regalen lag, dort übrigblieb und nun im ersten Restpostenmarkt des Discounters verscherbelt wird. 

Die Resterampe in Mannheim ist ein Pilotprojekt. Bewährt sich das Konzept, wird die Billigkette zusätzliche Filialen mit schwerverkäuflichen Toastern, T-Shirts und Filzpantoffeln im Süden Deutschlands eröffnen. Möglicherweise wird auch das Schwesterunternehmen Aldi Nord, das unter anderem in Hamburg aktiv ist, das Modell kopieren. "Wir schließen nicht aus, daß wir ebenfalls solche Märkte aufmachen werden", sagte eine Sprecherin dem Abendblatt. 

Die Eröffnung des ersten Restpostenmarkts kommt dem Eingeständnis gleich, daß das Geschäft mit der vielbeworbenen Aktionsware bei weitem nicht mehr so gut wie früher läuft. Die Zeiten, in denen sich auch in Hamburg lange Schlangen bildeten, wenn es wieder einen der begehrten "Volkscomputer von Aldi" gab, sind lange vorbei. 

"Da mittlerweile alle Discounter die sogenannten Non-Food-Artikel verkaufen, gibt es ein massives Überangebot", sagt Herbert Kuhn, Marktforscher bei Tradedimensions M+M Eurodata, dem Abendblatt. "Fahrräder gibt es zweimal pro Jahr bei allen Billigketten, aber wer braucht schon so oft ein neues Rad?" 

Die jüngste Erhebung der Marktforscher im Auftrag der "Lebensmittel-Zeitung" weist für Aldi Nord und Süd mit geschätzten 22 Milliarden Euro erstmals seit Jahren ein Umsatzminus aus. "Die Rückgänge lassen sich vor allem durch das schlechtere Non-Food-Geschäft erklären", so Kuhn. Eine Entwicklung, die auch andere Discounter trifft. Hauptkonkurrent Lidl liegt zwar noch im Plus, allerdings hat das zur Schwarz-Gruppe zählende Unternehmen im vergangenen Jahr auch massiv in neue Läden investiert. 

Nach Informationen aus Branchenkreisen schiebt Lidl bei zwölf Milliarden Euro Jahresumsatz für 500 Millionen Euro unverkäufliche Ware aus Aktionen vor sich her. Branchenweit hat sich der Prozentsatz der Produkte, die bei wöchentlichen Sonderaktionen weggehen, von 80 auf etwa 70 Prozent reduziert. Dabei spielt auch das gesunkene Image der Non-Food-Artikel eine Rolle. Eine Untersuchung der Gesellschaft für Konsumforschung (GfK) aus dem vergangenen Jahr hatte ergeben, daß viele Kunden mit der Qualität der erworbenen Produkte nicht zufrieden sind. Die Studie über Elektroartikel hatte gezeigt, daß vier Fünftel der Kunden, die ein Gerät bei dem Discounter erworben haben, bei einem Ersatzkauf lieber zu einem anderen Produkt greifen. Fast die Hälfte bevorzugt dabei eine bekannte Marke. 

Neben Aldi hat bislang noch kein anderer Discounter angekündigt, eigene Resteläden einführen zu wollen. Üblicherweise wird zunächst versucht, die Ware zu reduzierten Preisen in den Filialen loszuschlagen. Auch wird geprüft, ob sich Waschlappen, Gartenscheren oder T-Shirts nicht noch im Rahmen einer anderen Aktion verkaufen lassen. Im schlimmsten Fall stellen die Händler Zelte vor den Filialen auf, in denen die Produkte dann angeboten werden. 

Bekannt sind Restpostenmärkte allerdings vom Hamburger Tchibo-Konzern. Das Unternehmen hat mit "Tchibo Prozente" schon 1982 insgesamt 20 eigene Geschäfte in Deutschland etabliert, um die eigens für das Unternehmen produzierten Artikel mit TCM-Logo weiterzuverkaufen. 

erschienen am 14. April 2005 in Wirtschaft


----------



## janosch242 (14. April 2005)

Hatt denn einer von euch erfahrung mit dem radcomputern? würd mich mal interessieren, weil für den preis bekomm ich sonst keinen.


----------



## ArminZ (14. April 2005)

Hallo,

die Lenkerhalterung und die Tasten bei einem älteren Computer-Modell (mit Draht, ca. 1 Jahr alt) sind recht fummelig und einen Wackelkontakt hatte das Ding auch schon. Habe mal die Batteriekontakte nachgebogen und bis jetzt geht es wieder. Inwieweit sich beim neuen Modell was geändert hat, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## janosch242 (14. April 2005)

ArminZ schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die Lenkerhalterung und die Tasten bei einem älteren Computer-Modell (mit Draht, ca. 1 Jahr alt) sind recht fummelig und einen Wackelkontakt hatte das Ding auch schon. Habe mal die Batteriekontakte nachgebogen und bis jetzt geht es wieder. Inwieweit sich beim neuen Modell was geändert hat, weiss ich nicht.



Vielen Dank für die aufschlussreiche Antwort. Werde das Teil dann am 18. mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, bevor ich es kaufe.

Mfg Jan


----------



## gwittmac (14. April 2005)

@janosch242
ich hab' mir letztes jahr so ein ding geholt, da mein cilclomaster rechtzeitig vor der transalp den geist aufgegeben hat (die garantieleistung bei ciclomaster hat auch nur 8 wochen gedauert). ich war eigentlich recht zufrieden mit dem ding. rech einfache installation, gut zu bedienen und zuverlässiger als der CM436M... nur die halterung find ich etwas labil...


----------



## felixh. (14. April 2005)

Eben, die Handschuhe sind zwar noch von Crane (sie waren bei uns vor etwa 4 Wochen im Angebot) aber es steht nur mehr GEL drauf. Sie sind am Handrücken sehr gut gepolstert, aber die Innenhand bleibt praktisch offen. Sprich die Neuen sind noch schlechter als die Alten, welche sich bei mir nach etwa 30 Tagen, an den Nähten auflösten. Aber um 2,99 Euro kann man nicht meckern. Die Neuen, bieten IMO halt keinen Schutz, sind halt gut fürs Fitnessstudio.

Zum Rad, na war Rapidfire LX Hebel, und ältere LX Teile, aber alles bis auf Naben und Felgen. Sprich komplette Schaltung und Kurbel. Da hat halt irgendwer Reste zusammengeklaubt. War auch nur ein Tourenrad.

Die Computer von Hofer und Penny benutze ich. Bei Hofer sind mir bei einem Sturz mal die viel zu dünnen Kabel gerissen, konnte ich jedoch wieder festkleben.
Bei dem Funktacho von Penny war der erste Regen das Ende, der Display ging kaputt. Immerhin sind sie recht gut abzulesen. Was der Scheiß Radler oben soll ist ein Rätsel, da er überhauptnich erkennbar ist, nimmt nur Platz weg. Der neue Tacho hat angeblich Licht, wie gut das ist weiß ich nicht.

Die Schuhe sind auf jeden Fall Spitze.


----------



## Tichy (16. April 2005)

felixh. schrieb:
			
		

> Die Westen sind Imo unnütz, den Weste ohne Ärmel, da nehm ich doch gleich was langärmiges.



ich habe mir bei der letzten herbst/wintercollection oder so eine aldi-weste gekauft. das teil ist supergenial! habe ich seither sehr oft an, fast immer dann, wenn eine jacke zu viel ist. auf kurz- und langaermligen shirts. darunter dann noch aldi oder tchibo radunterhemd. die weste ist praktisch nie zu warm, wenn es waermer ist, waermt und schuetzt aber sehr gut, wenn es kaelter ist (wald, fahrtwind, ..).

tichy


----------



## fritzn (16. April 2005)

Wg. Computer:

Fahre seit Sommer den Bikemate in silber/rot, damals 3,99.
Funktioniert astrein, hat alle üblichen Funktionen + Temperatur + ist wasserdicht. Mache den beim Waschen z.B. nicht ab. Kein Problem.
Der neue sieht allerdings optisch völlig anders aus.

Wg. Helme:
Habe ich auch letzten Sommer gekauft, angenehmer Sitz, gute Einstellmöglichkeiten (Stellrad), Fliegengitter.
Das dürften die gleichen sein.

Allerdings habe ich ihn geschrottet, als ich - Helm im Rucksack - auf einem nassen Baumstamm bzw. NorthShore-Trail zu Fuss mal die Glitschigkeit testen wollte, filmreif exakt mit vollem Gewicht draufgefallen bin, Beine senkrecht nach oben  

Fazit: Das Modell eignet sich auch als Rückenprotektor! Hat jedenfalls mir nichts ausgemacht, bis auf den Rucksack mal mit dem Staubsauger von den Styroporbröseln befreien...

Der Vorteil ist halt, dass das nicht mit nem 150 EUR MET passiert ist, sds. mit dem 7,99 Modell. Ich hol mir wieder einen.


----------



## super-tina (18. April 2005)

Komme gerade vom Aldi, habe mir ein paar Bike Handschuhe gekauft. Für 2.99 nicht schlecht und eine Bikebrille für 1.99 sitzt sehr gut werde sie sachen gleich beim biken direkt mal testen. Habe auch gesehen das es nächste Woche Mountainbike Klamotten gibt, also die Trikots auf dem Prospekt sahen auf jeden fall besser aus als die von dieser Woche.


----------



## zockbock (18. April 2005)

Kann ich nur bestätigen! 
Die Handschuhe sind echt gut Brille auch, Hose sitzt, Weste auch! 

Erste Hilfe set  klein gepackt - viel drin!

Socken OK! 

Werkzeugtasche?? - Meiner Freundin reicht sie!

Vom Rest weiß ich nix, wollte noch ein Trikot zum Wechseln, war aber keins mehr in meiner Größe da!
Gruß
HH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoJumper (18. April 2005)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Trinkrucksäcken von Aldi, falls es die überhaupt schon mal gab. Es gibt sie auch ab nächster Woche Montag.


----------



## Zahnsteini (18. April 2005)

Handschuhe hätt ich heut auch beinahe gekauft, nur bleib ich erstmal lieber meinen Retro-Handschuhen ohne gscheites Polster treu und kauf mir irgendwann  dünne Langfinger, sind sicherer 
Hab aber nen Helm mitgenommen - nur nicht für mich - die Frage stellt sich mir nur, was der taugt... Ich hatte eigentlich mit dem Supersonic RS von Uvex geliebäugelt ( Preisdifferenz Uvex-Aldi ca. 83 !!!) ders dann die nächsten Jahre für mich tun soll. Frage ist nur ob sich vielleicht doch der Aldi mehr lohnt als der Uvex, bzw. ist euch schon irgendwas negatives an dem Helm aufgefallen. Der Helm scheint mir nicht sonderlich gut belüftet(bestätigt ja auch der Bike-Test vom letzten Jahr) und man kann den Riemen am Kinn nicht während der Fahrt einstellen und ist nicht im Inmould-verfahren hergestellt...aber sonst, den Helm gibts ja schon länger, gibts sonst irgendwas negatives von eurer Seite an dem Ding?
Wenn nicht hol ich ihn mir vielleicht morgen auch  Dann kauf ich halt mal wieder kein Made in Germany   

mfg Till


----------



## Oliver73 (18. April 2005)

Der Helm ist für das Geld mehr als ok

Die Belüftung könnte wirklich etwas besser sein, der Komfort geht aber auch bei längerem Tragen in Ordnung. (Hab das Vergleichsmodell von Lidl und auch den Aldi vom Letztem Jahr)


Blöde Frage noch zu den Handschuhen: Waren die vom letzten Jahr auch schon andersrum? 
Ich hab mich nur gewundert warum der Verschluss jetzt unten am Handgelenk sitzt statt oben. Hätte die Dinger beinahe falschrum angezogen


----------



## karmakiller (18. April 2005)

also eins mal vorne weg: 
die Tchibo-Sachen dieses Jahr waren *viel besser *  

habe eben 2 Trikots zurückgebracht, haben mir nicht gefallen , sowohl vom Material, Optik, Passform etc. 

was ich jetzt noch besitze:
eine Radler-Hose, das Polster scheint ganz ok, Passform & Material : gut
eine Radler-Unterhose, das Polster ist ziemlich dünn, Passform & Material : gut
4 Paar Socken    die find ich immer klasse, die kann man auch so anziehen 2 Sneaker und 2 kurze 

nächste Woche gibts Mountain-Bike-Shirts, die sahen ganz gut aus
den "King"-Aufdruck hätten sie sich sparen können, aber für 7  ganz nett
mal schauen...


----------



## oscar (18. April 2005)

Die Bikebrillen sind dieselben wie von Point - Modell Glissado. Nur dass nicht Point draufsteht, keine Wechselgläser dabei sind - und das Ding 10% von der Point kostet.
Hab grad meinen Eltern 2 Fahrradhelme gekauft, für gemütliche Radwegtouren sollte die Belüftung reichen - und der Schutz scheint ja eh nicht schlecht zu sein. Außerdem hab ich ihnen noch so Gepäcktaschen mitgebracht, die schauen auch für gelegentlichen Einsatz ganz gut aus. 
Das Erste-Hilfe-Set hab ich auch noch mitgenommen, steril ist das Zeug auch. Ein teures von Deuter kann ich mir immer noch kaufen.


----------



## Enrgy (18. April 2005)

Oliver73 schrieb:
			
		

> Blöde Frage noch zu den Handschuhen: Waren die vom letzten Jahr auch schon andersrum?
> Ich hab mich nur gewundert warum der Verschluss jetzt unten am Handgelenk sitzt statt oben. Hätte die Dinger beinahe falschrum angezogen




Nö, die vom letzten Jahr hatten den Verschluß oben. Da gabs aber das Problem, daß sich der Klettverschluß nach 2x öffen von der Gummilasche gelöst hat (schlecht vernäht). Es geht aber auch ohne Verschluß. 
Die neuen scheinen ja besser zu sein.

Brille hab ich mir auch mal wieder geholt, die mit den Federbügeln. Sitzt perfekt und drückt nicht.
Ein Trikot hab ich mir auch noch gegönnt, Hosen waren leider schon alle. Mal sehen, was nächste Woche im Angebot ist. Schade, daß wir hier keine Schuhe bekommen wie in Österreich.


----------



## hotwaterandi (19. April 2005)

hab mir ein paar handschuhe, ne brille und die weste geholt. 
Über die Brille kann man echt nicht meckern, 1,99 ist echt top.   

hab mir vor ein paar wochen eine nordic-walking jacke und ein wlaking shirt gekauft und das gefällt mir vom design her besser als die rad-trikots und ist dasselbe material.    

hab jetzt zusammen mit meiner trigema radhose (20) und den aldi sachen für wenig geld ne komplette mtb ausrüstung bekommen. bin ich echt froh und das zeug hab ich jetzt ne weile!


----------



## Wakko (19. April 2005)

Kann es sein, dass die Gel-Handschuhe meinen teuren Roeckl-Teilen(bis auf ein ein klein wenig besseres Innenpolster) fast zum verwechseln aehnlich sehen? War doch sehr erstaunt, weil vor 4 Jahren waren die Handschuhe qualitaetsmeassig fast nur zum angucken...


Wakko


----------



## Enrgy (19. April 2005)

Wakko schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass die Gel-Handschuhe meinen teuren Roeckl-Teilen(bis auf ein ein klein wenig besseres Innenpolster) fast zum verwechseln aehnlich sehen? War doch sehr erstaunt, weil vor 4 Jahren waren die Handschuhe qualitaetsmeassig fast nur zum angucken...
> 
> 
> Wakko




Das mußt du schon selber beurteilen  , ich kenn deine Roeckl nicht.

Es ist aber in der Tat so: die Discounter Klamotten haben in den letzten Jahren stark an Qualität zugenommen. Früher gabs zB. nur diese elenden Lederhandschuhe (hab seit 10 Jahren noch ein Paar nagelneu im Schrank liegen). Da mußte man auf Shopware zurückgreifen. Ich bin mit den dünnen Rennradhanschuhen zwar eigentlich immer ganz gut gefahren. Hauptsache Waschleder, damit die Teile immer in die Maschine können.
Die Aldi oder Lidl Handschuhe sind aber um einiges günstiger und qualitativ sicher kaum schlechter.
Schade nur, daß die Designs der Trikots immer so mäßig ausfallen. Man hat  den Eindruck, die WOLLEN garnicht anders. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein, ein Muster der gängigen Kollektionen nachzuahmen, ohne direkt geschützte Geschmacksmuster zu verletzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (19. April 2005)

`hab mir letztes Jahr eine kurze Hose bei Aldi gekauft. Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut, das Polster war aber nach ca.1500km völlig durchgesessen.


----------



## Sandman633 (19. April 2005)

hab mir auch 2x Trikot, 2 x Hose, 1 x Verbandstäschchen, 1 x Hhandschuhe gegönnt. 

Aber ich finde, karmakiller hat recht. Die Tchibo-Sachen (1x Handschuhe, 1 x Hose, 1 x Trikot) machen insgesamt einen etwas besseren Eindruck.

Werd die MTB-Klamotten nächste Woche noch mal anschauen und evtl. noch 2 Trikots einsacken.

Also für meine Ansprüch sicher ok, aber die Diskussion gab es ja schon öfters inkl. das dafür und dagegen. In 4 Wochen gehts zum biken 10 Tage in die Schweiz, mal sehen, wie sich das Zeugs bewährt (nein, kein Alpencross oder ähnliches. nur locker radfahren   )

Greetz Sandman633


----------



## karmakiller (25. April 2005)

hab mir heute 3 MTB-Trikots geholt, für 7  kann man nicht meckern, 
allerdings fallen sie sehr groß aus - das schönste muß ich leider zurückgeben, die Größe fängt erst bei M an, und das fällt aus wie XL !
die anderen fangen bei S an, naja man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## oscar (25. April 2005)

hm, die trikots könnt ich mal anschauen...aber ich hab grad das krümelmonster von pearl izumi bestellt


----------



## pillehille (25. April 2005)

HI

Ich hab mir heute ne neue
"Downhill hose" geholt mit extra polster;
letzte woche hab ich mir schon handschuhe und ne racing hose geholt!
bisher bin ich total zufrieden; werde die hose mal bei gutem wetter ausführen!

ACHTUNG HOSE FÄLLT GROß AUS


aber versteht einer was von den Wasserrucksäcken, in einer der letzten 
mountaibike zeitungen war ne warung vor billig trinkrucksäcken, won wegen backterien, weiß einer ob die von aldi gut sind? oder ob die das niveau von dem DOWNHILL-BIKE haben?

cya

PS: das war aber auch echt ******* deregelt das die 2 wochen nacheinander bike klamotte haben, das schlimme ist ja noch das die jetzigen sachen noch besser aussehen.
bei dem grau-schwarzen mit orage streifen triko kann man sich nen eding nehmen und den wolfdaraufmahlen und es könnte als fox durchgehen

also top design


----------



## sms (25. April 2005)

1x Kurze Hose kurzer Schnitt
1x Kurze Hose langer Schnitt
1x Shirt
1x Rucksack
1x Verbandszeug

-> der Tag hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. April 2005)

Hab mir auch ne Hose gekauft.

Trinkrucksack hat ich auch mal dran gedacht doch dann hab ich mir überlegt:

Für die Touren hier rum reichen zwei Flaschen im Halter allemal und wenns mal auf längere bzw. Mehrtagestour gehen soll dann muss man eh nen größeren haben als den beim ALDI. Von daher kam das schon gar nicht in Frage.

Hab mir ausserdem noch eine Minipumpe von BikeMate geholt. Macht nen stabilen Eindruck. Alugehäuse usw. Nur die Anbringung is was dürftig, einfach zwei Kunststoffclips. Da lass ich mir aber noch was einfallen.

Ansonsten kann ich auch nur über die Klamotten vom Aldi sagen :


----------



## bergsocke (25. April 2005)

JoJumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Trinkrucksäcken von Aldi, falls es die überhaupt schon mal gab. Es gibt sie auch ab nächster Woche Montag.



hallo,
ein bekannter hat den Trinkrucksack letztes jahr bei ALDI gekauft. Das Mundstück war total undicht. Aber mit einem anderen Mundstück z.B. von Camelbak kannst du hier abhilfe schaffen. Ansonsten ist der Trinkrucksach glaub ich einem älteren Camelbakmodell sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Montana (25. April 2005)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. L ist wie XXXXL - also trotz grosszügigem Schnitt immer noch riesig. Hab ich  gegen M umgetauscht. Das Gleiche gilt auch für die kurzen Hosen. Trinkrucksack ist nich so doll verarbeitet.
Geht wohl auch zurück. Das ist ja der Vorteil bei Aldi und co. Kann man alles ohne Problem wieder zurückgeben.  




			
				karmakiller schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir heute 3 MTB-Trikots geholt, für 7  kann man nicht meckern,
> allerdings fallen sie sehr groß aus - das schönste muß ich leider zurückgeben, die Größe fängt erst bei M an, und das fällt aus wie XL !
> die anderen fangen bei S an, naja man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## rboncube (25. April 2005)

pillehille schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> 
> ACHTUNG HOSE FÄLLT GROß AUS



Groß ist gut.Hab ne kurze Short in M mitgenommen.Aber da paß ich zweimal rein.Und von der Länge her ne 7/8.Geht wieder zurück  

Die etwas längere gab´s in S. Die paßt ganz gut.

Ciao  Rene´


----------



## lelebebbel (25. April 2005)

Könntet ihr bitte noch in etwa dazuschreiben, wie groß ihr selber seid?
Die Angabe, dass jemandem die Hose zu groß ist, hilft alleine nicht so viel...


----------



## Sandman633 (25. April 2005)

Endlich mal Sachen, die passen ...

Ich finds gut, das XL auch mal XL ist und nicht M. So hab ich selbst heute abend um 18.00 Uhr noch die freie Auswahl gehabt.

Daher gabs für mich:

2 X Shirt in L bzw. XL
1 X Hose lang in L
1 X Trinkrucksack

Greetz Sandman633

Edit: 189 cm, ca. 88 Kg, => Kraftsportler,


----------



## rboncube (25. April 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Könntet ihr bitte noch in etwa dazuschreiben, wie groß ihr selber seid?
> Die Angabe, dass jemandem die Hose zu groß ist, hilft alleine nicht so viel...



Sorry,ist ja logisch.
1,70m  65kg (hoffe bald ideales Kampfgewicht 62Kg)

Ciao Rene´


----------



## Montana (25. April 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Könntet ihr bitte noch in etwa dazuschreiben, wie groß ihr selber seid?
> Die Angabe, dass jemandem die Hose zu groß ist, hilft alleine nicht so viel...




Ok 1,80 cm ca.74 kg - Die "MTB - Hose" ist mir selbst in M noch zu gross und sieht auch voll sch##### aus , blöde aufgesetzte Taschen - Geht morgen  wieder zurück . Was haltet ihr vom Trinkrucksack ?    Ich bin nicht so angetan. 
Ich persönlich habe mir eine weitere Alu Trinkflasche geholt für 2.99  mit Halter.


----------



## Einheimischer (25. April 2005)

Ich finde den Trinkrucksack sehr gut, absolut dicht (bis jetzt) bei gutem Durchfluss, angenehm zu tragen, sinnvoll aufgeteilt mit netten Features wie Regenschutz usw. und insgesamt gut verarbeitet -  mehr erwarte ich nicht für 9,99 Euro  
Die MTB Klamotten waren mir im Gegensatz zu den Trikots und Hosen von letzter Woche zu unpraktisch und auch teilw. zu peinlich.
Was ich heute vermisst habe war der auf den Plakaten angekündigte Tacho mit Pulsmesser, der war aber auch schon nicht im Web beworben, verm. Lieferschwierigkeiten?

Grüße.


----------



## helgeg (25. April 2005)

schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir ausserdem noch eine Minipumpe von BikeMate geholt. Macht nen stabilen Eindruck. Alugehäuse usw. Nur die Anbringung is was dürftig, einfach zwei Kunststoffclips.


habe genau diese Pumpe heute wieder zurückgebracht, da sie nur mit Gewalt auf ein Autovetil paßt und der Hebel zum fixieren fast abbricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (26. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde den Trinkrucksack sehr gut, absolut dicht (bis jetzt) bei gutem Durchfluss, angenehm zu tragen, sinnvoll aufgeteilt mit netten Features wie Regenschutz usw. und insgesamt gut verarbeitet -  mehr erwarte ich nicht für 9,99 Euro
> *Die MTB Klamotten waren mir im Gegensatz zu den Trikots und Hosen von letzter Woche zu unpraktisch und auch teilw. zu peinlich.
> *
> 
> Grüße.



welche waren dir denn zu peinlich und welche hast du dir letzte Woche gekauft? 
ich fand letzte Woche eigentlich alle schrecklich, diese Woche die waren in Ordnung

ich habe mir das rote mit dem King-Aufdruck geholt (ok den King Aufdruck hätten sie sich sparen können   - fahre aber eh immer mit Rucksack und wenn die Brustgurte voren geschlossen sind, ist s eh verdeckt ) 

dann das grau/schwarze, mit den Vierecken vorne drauf, an der Seite steht Protect > das kann man verkraften    - letzte Woche stand auf dem rot/schwarzen Trikot seitlich RACER -> das fand ich peinlich 

und das blaue mit dem Armee/Camouflage-Muster, sieht bißchen wie n Schlafanzug aus, gabs aber in S

am schönsten fand ich eigentlich das komplett schwarze, aber das gabs leider nur ab M   

ich versteh das auch nicht so ganz, die sind doch alle vom gleichen Hersteller, wieso fangen manche dann bei S und manche bei M an   

Hose habe ich mir ne schwarze in Kurzform in S gekauft, die hat unten am Beinende ein ähnliches Muster wie das "King"-Shirt, die sieht gut aus und macht nen guten Eindruck

zur Größe: ich bin 175cm und wiege 63kg , außer der Hose ist trotz Größe "S" alles relativ großzügig


----------



## kantiran (26. April 2005)

Hab mir die MTB-Hose Langform in XL schwarz/ beige gekauft (190cm, 0,1t) und bin echt begeistert. Die passt super, trägt sich angenehm und der beiliegende Boxerslip mit Sitzpolster macht für die 9.99 die das Set kostet auch nen guten Eindruck. Auch von den Farben her ehr gedeckt nicht grell oder so.

Die Trikots waren mir allerdings auch zu bunt, da bleib ich lieber bei meinem Biemme.

Mal gucken wie sie beim Fahren ist.


----------



## Einheimischer (26. April 2005)

karmakiller schrieb:
			
		

> ...welche waren dir denn zu peinlich und welche hast du dir letzte Woche gekauft?...



Vom Design her fand ich manche ja noch ganz witzig (gerade das Schlafanzugteil), allerdings waren mir die Dinger viel zu weit geschnitten und zu sehr auf Pseudo Freerideshirt getrimmt und als CC orientierter Fahrer brauch ich auch unbedingt Rückentaschen und einen Reissverschluss am Kragen, von daher bin ich mit denen von letzter Woche einfach besser bedient (Racer find ich wiederum auch doof). Peinlich war auch das falsche Wort, es hätte bei mir nur peinlich gewirkt - Lycra Höschen, rassierte Beine und Schlabertrikot passt nicht wirklich zusammen  

Grüße.


----------



## Wakko (26. April 2005)

@Einwanderer:

Der Pulsmesser lag an der Kasse, hatte ihn erst auch nicht gesehen...

Hat jemand zufällig das Teil und weiß, ob er was taugt? Was mir an dem Teil noch fehlt, wäre ein Höhenmesser  , den Pulsmesser brauch ich nicht mal unbedingt.


----------



## Enrgy (26. April 2005)

Wakko schrieb:
			
		

> @Einwanderer:
> 
> Der Pulsmesser lag an der Kasse, hatte ihn erst auch nicht gesehen...
> 
> Hat jemand zufällig das Teil und weiß, ob er was taugt? Was mir an dem Teil noch fehlt, wäre ein Höhenmesser  , den Pulsmesser brauch ich nicht mal unbedingt.




Jene vom letzten Jahr waren wohl nix, die Übertragung hatte Macken. Optisch sehen die zumindest gleich aus. Da Aldi schon lange nicht mehr alle Aktionsartikel komplett verkauft, kommen die Dinger dann irgendwann nochmal ins Sortiment. Siehe PC, der ab Do wieder zu haben ist. Gabs auch gerade erst vor nem Monat.


----------



## karmakiller (26. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Peinlich war auch das falsche Wort, es hätte bei mir nur peinlich gewirkt - Lycra Höschen, rassierte Beine und Schlabertrikot passt nicht wirklich zusammen
> 
> Grüße.



  das stimmt,  sähe bißchen komisch aus - 
naja ich fahre sonst auch mit ner ganz normalen 3/4 Hose und drunter halt eine gepolsterte , ich mag die engen Lycra-Höschen    nicht
die Trikottaschen nutze ich eigentlich nie, da ich eh immer mit Rucksack unterwegs bin


----------



## pefro (26. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Jene vom letzten Jahr waren wohl nix, die Übertragung hatte Macken. Optisch sehen die zumindest gleich aus. Da Aldi schon lange nicht mehr alle Aktionsartikel komplett verkauft, kommen die Dinger dann irgendwann nochmal ins Sortiment. Siehe PC, der ab Do wieder zu haben ist. Gabs auch gerade erst vor nem Monat.



Kann ich bestätigen. Hab meinen letztes Jahr auch wieder zurück gebracht. Die lagen in manchen Filialen ja noch ein viertel Jahr später rum und sehen genauso aus - von der Seite könnten es schon wieder die gleichen sein!

Die kabelgebundenen für 3,99 sind übrigens wahre Funktionswunder und funktionieren einwandfrei!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## pillehille (26. April 2005)

Nochmal zum thema

HOSE und TRIKO

ich hab mir sone beige 3/4 hose geholt(bei mir fällt die aus wie 7/8) 
ich bin 184cm groß und 70kg, ich meine die hosen die kann man sich mitsamt dem Sitzpolster ruhig leisten 9,99 ist dafür total in ordnung!
die trikos waren letzte wochen viel schrecklicher; aber wir sind ja auch keine RR fahrer sondern MOUNTAINBIKER!!!! und das waren ja die jetzt erst die MOUNTAINBIKE sachen!

ich hab mit bei ebay ein felt triko geholt und trage darauf dann die aldi hosen; sieht eigentlich voll cool aus; 
man muss eben kombinieren können

cya

PS: habt ihr euch mal die DOWNHILLER angeguckt? echt coole teile


----------

